# CC in National Parks?



## rednecksportsman (Jan 2, 2010)

Does Carry in National Parks still go in effect on Feb 22?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

AFAIK, yes. I don't think anything has changed


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

Is it Concealed Carry or Open Carry that will become legal in the national parks?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

> (b) PROTECTING THE RIGHT OF INDIVIDUALS TO BEAR ARMS
> IN UNITS OF THE NATIONAL PARK SYSTEM AND THE NATIONAL WILDLIFE
> REFUGE SYSTEM.-The Secretary of the Interior shall not
> promulgate or enforce any regulation that prohibits an individual
> ...


http://frwebgate.access.gpo.gov/cgi...=111_cong_public_laws&docid=f:publ024.111.pdf


----------



## rednecksportsman (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks,
I just wanted to make sure, that aint the kind of thing that gets much publicity, If they were taking this away from us it would be everywhere.


----------

